# Lecture de BD



## Eric999be (31 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aurais aimé savoir ce que donne la lecture de BD en fichier pdf sur l'Ipad ? 

J'ai  naturellement vu les applications dédiés de certains éditeurs mais  c'est pour les autres BD que je voudrais connaitre la "joie" de lire des  BD sur l'Ipad.

D'avance merci,


----------



## salamander (31 Juillet 2010)

Je me sers d'ibooks pour lire les bd que j'ai scannées en pdf, et franchement je m'éclate, la taille est vraiment appréciable, le zoom n'est nécessaire que si le texte est vraiment petit, et la fluidité est très bonne.
Par contre, il n'y a pas bien entendu les effets de transition d'une bulle à l'autre comme sur d'autres applications comme dccomics, avecomics ou marvel....mais bon, quel bonheur de pouvoir emporter en vacances toutes mes bd scannées.


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2010)

C'est extrêmement bien. J'utilise Cloud Reader, mais Good Reader marche également tout comme iBook.

L'avantage de Cloud reader est sa faculté a lire des fichiers CBR-CBZ.


----------

